# No Fishing 'Til Mid July



## catman (May 28, 2001)

2 yrs ago I had my left shoulder replaced and everything seemed fine. A few months ago it started giving me trouble again. Long story short - torn rotator cuff tendon - surgery to repair tendon May 5th - rehab 8 weeks. It's a bitch to get old.


----------



## Peli56 (Mar 6, 2015)

Good luck catman! I'm sure you'll be out on the water soon.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Ouch ... hope it works out and you're back out there soon!


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel for you my friend. Been thinking about fishing and planning for spring all winter and i took a fall and bruised my ribs in Feb. Hurt so much i thought they were broken. Could barely hold up a rod and was more afraid it would mean no fishing this spring than anything else. I hope for your speedy recovery and tight lines upon your return!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nick,

Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

Sandcrab


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Good luck with your surgery amigo! 
See ya back out on the water soon. :fishing:


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Wish you a speedy recovery and rehab my friend.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

That sucks a big one, good luck with surgery and get well soon! the cat fish needs catching.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Get well soon Cat.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

catman said:


> 2 yrs ago I had my left shoulder replaced and everything seemed fine. A few months ago it started giving me trouble again. Long story short - torn rotator cuff tendon - surgery to repair tendon May 5th - rehab 8 weeks. It's a bitch to get old.


Bummer catman. But hey, why don't you come out to SPSP next Tuesday. Just hang out with a couple guys and tell us what we are doing wrong..... 

We will provide dinner. Just the best for us and our friends: Dollar burger from McD's.

Look on the bright side. You could be like me. I bought this dog of a foreclosure in Brookeville MD. Found out the house was illegally built (e.g. built in a conservation easement), so needed to pay a ton of legal bills to fix it.

Then I remodeled the kitchen, bathrooms, moved the laundry room for the basement to the second floor, put in a movie room in the basement, etc, etc. This limited my fishing for 3 years. Now, I can't sell the darn thing--and keep lowering the price and still no takers.... So, hoping to break even on the stupid thing.

Anyways, many people (including me) very much appreciate your advice. Please get well soon.


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys thanks for the kind and thoughtful words. Proud to be a member of your team.







]


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Good luck. you can still fish one handed, you need to find a place where you don't need to cast far


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Speedy recovery Nick, will keep an eye out for a fishing date in the future. And hello everyone else, hope all is well in the DelMarVa.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

shaggy said:


> Speedy recovery Nick, will keep an eye out for a fishing date in the future. And hello everyone else, hope all is well in the DelMarVa.


Thanks Bob. Always good to hear from you. Not many of the old gang around any more.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Nick,

Read about this late. Sorry to hear the news. Now that we've become geezers, time goes by MUCH more quickly. You'll be back out there in what will seem like a few days. Take care, buddy.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

shaggy said:


> Speedy recovery Nick, will keep an eye out for a fishing date in the future. And hello everyone else, hope all is well in the DelMarVa.





Gnatman said:


> Nick,
> 
> Read about this late. Sorry to hear the news. Now that we've become geezers, time goes by MUCH more quickly. You'll be back out there in what will seem like a few days. Take care, buddy.


Bob is no geezer, at least not compared to you and me Gnatman


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

catman said:


> 2 yrs ago I had my left shoulder replaced and everything seemed fine. A few months ago it started giving me trouble again. Long story short - torn rotator cuff tendon - surgery to repair tendon May 5th - rehab 8 weeks. It's a bitch to get old.


Nick,

Sorry to hear you are out of commission. You know that June-July-August are the worst months to fish the bay anyway...

Sandcrab


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Best of luck Catman. Hope your surgery is a success and you have a quick recovery.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Well Nick, May 5th has come and gone. Hope your surgery was a big success and on the road to recovery!


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

Duplicate message, couldn't find way to delete. Sorry


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

Manlystanley said:


> _.....Look on the bright side. You could be like me. I bought this dog of a foreclosure in Brookeville MD. Found out the house was illegally built (e.g. built in a conservation easement), so needed to pay a ton of legal bills to fix it.
> 
> Then I remodeled the kitchen, bathrooms, moved the laundry room for the basement to the second floor, put in a movie room in the basement, etc, etc. This limited my fishing for 3 years. Now, I can't sell the darn thing--and keep lowering the price and still no takers.... So, hoping to break even on the stupid thing. ...._


Why didn't the title company catch something was illegal? They may be liable(?)


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

I had both mine done. Had the best doctor. Also did my knee and my sister in law and daughter knees. Also two friends shoulders. Doctor Brian Polsky. Orthopedics of Central Maryland.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Well Nick, May 5th has come and gone. Hope your surgery was a big success and on the road to recovery!


Thanks for your concern. Surgery went well and start therapy Tuesday morning.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope all is well. And a speedy recovery.


----------

